# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  crediti inps fallito

## SPICCHIO

E' stata notificata oggi una cartella esattoriale, per 43 mila euro, da parte dell'Inps per crediti emergenti da DM10 insoluti e relativi al periodo 1989/1991, ma la cosa alquanto strana è che l'inps richiede ora crediti relativi ad un imprenditore individuale fallito nel 1994. E' mai possibile che dopo tanti anni l'ente può richiedere il pagamento del dovuto al fallito?

----------


## f.p

> E' stata notificata oggi una cartella esattoriale, per 43 mila euro, da parte dell'Inps per crediti emergenti da DM10 insoluti e relativi al periodo 1989/1991, ma la cosa alquanto strana è che l'inps richiede ora crediti relativi ad un imprenditore individuale fallito nel 1994. E' mai possibile che dopo tanti anni l'ente può richiedere il pagamento del dovuto al fallito?

  nooo... direi che siamo nei "tempi tecnici" dell'Inps  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
a parte questo, dipende:  il fallimento è stato chiuso? 
il fallito è stato riabilitato o ha iniziato altra attività?

----------


## missturtle

I crediti inps relativi ai contributi dei dipendenti cadono in prescrizione dopo 15 anni mentre i contributi personali dopo 5 (da poco). I termini della prescrizione decorrono dalla data di chiusura del fallimento che dura 5 anni quindi l'Inps, che era tra i creditori nel fallimento, una volta chiuso ha taaaanto tempo per chiedere la differenza  :Embarrassment:

----------


## SPICCHIO

si il fallimento è ormai chiuso; quindi come sembra l'inps può chiedere il credito al fallito a chiusura fallimento?

----------


## f.p

> si il fallimento è ormai chiuso; quindi come sembra l'inps può chiedere il credito al fallito a chiusura fallimento?

  dipende.. quando si è chiuso il fallimento? e l'inps si era insinuato per i titoli che oggi rivendica? è stato distribuito qualcosa dal fallimento? 
vediamo se la loro calma serafica gli è costata cara... :Wink:

----------


## SPICCHIO

il fallimento risulta chiuso a dic/99, l'inps si era insinuato e non ha preso nulla per mancanza di attivo

----------


## f.p

> il fallimento risulta chiuso a dic/99, l'inps si era insinuato e non ha preso nulla per mancanza di attivo

  Allora.. in via di principio, la chiusura della procedura dà facoltà ai creditori di iniziare azioni individuali verso il fallito - che prima erano loro inibite a causa del concorso - e, quindi, anche azioni esecutive!! e per lo più la pendenza di una procedura concorsuale cristallizza i crediti ai fini della prescrizione!! 
Quindi .. sempre in via generale.. direi che l'inps avrebbe titolo di agire contro il fallito!! 
Magari, se mi dai qualche altro particolare ..  
Buona giornata  :Smile:

----------


## pippo62

Mi sono iscritta dopo aver letto i vostri post.
Il "mio" problema è simile a quello dell'utente spicchio.
Mio padre, con pensione minima di 500 euro al mese ( mia madre ha la pensione sociale )
fallì nel 1990. Pare che il curatore fallimentare avesse ricavato dei soldi dalla vendita degli articoli presenti nel negozio di mio padre per pagare i debitori. Per un po' tutto tranquillo.
Nel 2000 arrivò la cartella inps riportante i soldi di cui mio padre è debitore.
Mio padre si recò allo sportello, disse che era fallito anni prima e chiese se doveva ugualmente pagare l'importo ( soldi che lui non possiede è indigente ), pare che l'impiegato dello sportello gli abbia risposto con un "va bene" e riposto la sua cartella.
2010 a mio padre è arrivata la "botta", 7500  euro da pagare e blocco dell'auto (fiat uno , auto vecchissima che usa per portare mia madre malata da casa all'ospedale e viceversa). 
Anch'io ho dei  gravi problemi di carattere economico, per cui non riesco a trarlo d'impaccio. Cosa possiamo fare? c'è una soluzione al problema?
Grazie mille. Ciao a tutti.

----------


## f.p

> ... fallì nel 1990. 
> ..Nel 2000 arrivò la cartella inps riportante i soldi di cui mio padre è debitore.
> ..2010 a mio padre è arrivata la "botta", 7500  euro da pagare e blocco dell'auto

  Ciao!
a quale anno risalgono le somme richieste dall'Inps?
dopo tutto questo tempo dovrebbero essersi prescritte!!

----------


## pippo62

Grazie per la risposta.
Domani darò un'occhiata alle carte di mio padre e sarò più precisa.
Da quel che so la prima arrivò nel 2000 ora, 2010 la seconda. A quanto ho letto più su, rientrano nei tempi.
Speriamo bene

----------


## pippo62

Ciao a tutti.
Le cartelle sono relative agli anni che vanno dall'85 al 90.
Domani mio padre porterà il modello isee.
Come può un uomo di quasi 80 anni con una pensione da fame, pagare delle rate?
lo so, non è un problema dello stato ma, come cittadino in difficoltà, potrà godere di un aiuto?
ciao

----------


## f.p

> Ciao a tutti.
> Le cartelle sono relative agli anni che vanno dall'85 al 90.
> Domani mio padre porterà il modello isee.
> Come può un uomo di quasi 80 anni con una pensione da fame, pagare delle rate?
> lo so, non è un problema dello stato ma, come cittadino in difficoltà, potrà godere di un aiuto?
> ciao

  ciao!
forse è il caso che tu faccia vedere le cartelle a qualcuno che possa aiutarti, così che possa valutarsi (anche con riferimento al tipo di tributo iscritt a ruolo) se quelle cartelle hanno ancora valore (parliamo del 1990!!) o possono essere contestate in quanto attengono a debiti ormai prescritti!
Prima dell'Isee.. farei vedere le cartelle...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pippo62

Grazie mille per la risposta.  :Smile:

----------

